# Wir senken die Preise!!! Browning Force Extreme Feeder 860 FD



## derangelshop.com (31. Mai 2012)

*Browning Force Extreme Feeder 860 FD*

zum Preis von 43,95€ (inkl. 19% MwSt. zzgl. Versand) 							 		 


*>>HIER* erhältlich 










 Kugellager: 7+1​
 Schnurfassung: 150/0.30​
 Übersetzung: 4.9:1​
 Einzug: 103cm​
 Gewicht: 530g​


----------

